# Window Monster Silhouette



## Fletch350z (Jun 24, 2014)

Not a whole lot to show here, but I was proud of it. I literally decided the night before Halloween that it was ridiculous that we didn't have any decorations up, so I created this guy.

Used a large cardboard box that we had gotten a new washing machine in. Sketched out the monster, then cut him out with a box cutter. Made a box on the back to trap the light and eliminate outside lighting from effecting the eye. Then took a flickering tea light from the dollar store and mounted it to light his eye (used two pieces of toilet paper to diffuse the light). Way more to come for next year, but at least it's something!

Here's what it looks like prior to set up:


















Here it is from a ways a way:









From up closer (put a little backlight on it to make it a better silhouette):









It drew a little bit of a crowd:









And lastly, here's a video of the eye flickering and my sweet flicker lights I replaced all the normal outdoor lights with:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The pictures don't show (requires a sign in to a Google account), but the monster in the video is cool.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice job for such a quick make


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Pretty nice for some cardboard, toilet paper, and a tea light!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

We all have to start somewhere. Nice job on that. I love dragons and perfect for Halloween.


----------

